# States expecting 100 bu./Ac. or less



## Vol

Agnews lists 10 states expecting 100 or less bushels of corn per acre. I see that the majority of Tennessee is not listed in drought anymore.....but its way too late.... most everything crop-wise is burned all to heck with the exception of Milo. Hay has had explosive growth in the last two weeks....really kind of remarkable compared to what it was three weeks ago. Alot of the corn is not even worth chopping.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...e_corn_or_less/


----------



## haybaler101

The northern Indiana guys must have a lot of 150+ bu. corn, because the southern half of the state will not average 50 bpa.


----------



## mlappin

With fathers hip replacement this spring causing most of our corn to be planted later than other folks in the area and a few timely rains just in our area before the big ones we got, what we thought we'd be either mowing or chopping actually turned around, tasseled and put ears on. Ears are barely 18" off the ground, but they are ears. 14 kernals in diameter, can't remember the length but a fairly long ear with about 90-95% of the kernals filled in. Our clay corn is much better.

At the same time though guys that got in a big hurry and planted as soon as they could are hurting. Most of it tried to pollinate while it was dry and extremely hot, and most had poor to very poor pollination.


----------



## steve in IN

I must agree with Marty. Having chose to run for County Council this proved to be a blessing in disguise. Early corn around here is 0-50 bpa at best. My crops planted in mid May will be above average. Am going out next week to do kernel counts and will post.


----------



## prairie

exact opposite here. Early planted corn, 1 1/2 -3 weeks ahead of normal, will make a harvestable crop. Corn like mine planted at a more normal date, is only forage, and some not very good forage. Silage yields are from 3-6 tons per acre, with most being in the 4-5 ton range. 
Even irrigated corn has struggled, and estimates are about about a 20% yield reduction. the irrigated corn is 1-2 feet shorter than normal, and pollination was very erratic.


----------



## haybaler101

Ultra early corn wins here everytime. Got 10 acre test plot behind house and it will average 75 bpa planted march 31. Rest of the farm planted 1 week later and it will average 15 bpa. Neighbors planted next week later and insurance already zeroed it.


----------



## haybaler101

Moral of the story, when soil, weather, and forecast are favorable, we drive the planter like we stole it.


----------



## mlappin

haybaler101 said:


> Moral of the story, when soil, weather, and forecast are favorable, we drive the planter like we stole it.


Up here almost the exact opposite holds true. Get into a hurry and plant too early, then it usually gets wet and cools off, then emergence is horrible. Last four or five years the later planted corn has almost always out yielded the stuff planted first. Usually like to start corn the last week of April, no later then the first few days of May if conditions warrant it.


----------



## haybaler101

Got to have warm soil and need at least if 72 hours in the ground before cold rain hits.


----------



## mlappin

haybaler101 said:


> Got to have warm soil and need at least if 72 hours in the ground before cold rain hits.


Up here though if you get a COLD rain, its gonna get cold as well and could stay that way for weeks if the Great Lakes are still cool. Have had more than one person in the area have to replant as it sprouted, about broke thru, then decided it was warmer to go back down. I've had a good tan on arms and legs when starting planting and have finished up wearing pants and a flannel shirt. One year I can remember Dad getting his arms burnt starting out when he still planted with an open station tractor, he finished up corn in carharts.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

It all depended on the maturity of your corn and when it was planted. If your corn was at tassel during the dry and hot weather, you were screwed. I planted early for here (soil was right temp.) and have a good crop other than one hailed on field. Some that planted mid to late April, have nothing to combine. Planted some beans in March that are neck high and have been filling pods for a long time. Everyone thought it was crazy but it worked this time. I didn't feel so bad about planting that early when 2 friends of mine in the "I" states said they planted corn up there in Mid march.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Planted some beans in March that are neck high and have been filling pods for a long time.


Our best beans, planted two years ago similar situation. Planted them the last week in April I believe. As I remember, we made 65 bpa. Which for us, is very good.


----------



## mlappin

Not sure what the corn up here is going to do yet but....

The ear on the left is one Dad picked around the Plevna (Kokomo) area when he stopped in there on his way home from the state fair. Said it's about an average ear.

One in the middle is the worst one we could find in some of the corn we were sure was cooked and we'd have to chop before it started raining.

Ear on the right is a more average ear from the same spots we were sure was going to get chopped.


----------

